
Ask HN: Setting up a Delaware C-corp from outside US? - nyddle
I live in Russia and is trying to figure out whether this is a valid option. Please, share your experience: any obstacles and problems.
======
byoung2
[https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas) can handle everything for
you

~~~
nyddle
Not yet available in Russia (

